# Buffalo!!!!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dinner tomorrow night! Took out this Bison Roast and started it yesterday evening with a few seasonings, nothing fancy. 24hrs on high, 24 more on low. Remove carefully and place in a large bowl. Hand shred, add 2 cups of the Broth, 1 cup of Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce a Dash of Lowrys and add 2 packs of jumbo burger buns and enjoy!!!! Final pictures to come tomorrow!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

That should melt in your mouth! Sounds great!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang sounds good. You really have to cook it for 48hrs?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nah, its ready to fall apart after about 12. However, laat one we cooked, planned to eat on a Sunday night, JJ got sick and the hauled butt to Gainsville, I got in late it cooked till that Monday. Made it just as I described and damn was it good. So I figure why screw up a good recipe, lol


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Making me hungry already this afternoon.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Finished Product!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

And for the wash down....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Sammies look good.

I hope it didn't turn out too mushy from that long cook


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks good brother !!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Sammies look good.
> 
> I hope it didn't turn out too mushy from that long cook


Just the opposite, it is usually rather dry. I take just enough broth from the pot to moisten it uo and add BBQ sauce to taste!


----------

